# 3d target repair. anyone tried this?



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

It works. I just find that when the older targets get shot out, they have also dried up somewhat and it hard to pull the arrows out. I use some window seal foam to spray in the hole first and shove the new one u made in there to hold that insert in.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

draw29 said:


> It works. I just find that when the older targets get shot out, they have also dried up somewhat and it hard to pull the arrows out. I use some window seal foam to spray in the hole first and shove the new one u made in there to hold that insert in.


Why not drill a hole in insert a plastic tube like its done now.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

McKenzies do not use the tube. Thank goodness.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya I was thinking of the tube idea if the insert didn't stay in.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

I know someone that tried a couple and failed.....difficult to remove just the right material to have a minimal seam. Youd be better off overcutting the hole, then wrap the core in shipping wrap, insert and fill the gap with 3d repair foam.
The last one I was going to do that on I wussed out and just used the repair foam.

One tip Ill add since you are repairing (and assuming repainting) is to use Duct Sealant before paint.
It makes a thin, rubberized skin on the target to seal the foam and allows paint to go on even, without sucking into pores.


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

We use target repair n stretch and tape or strap a garbage bag over repaired area to keep close to target shape n then sand when dry n repaint.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Try a product called flex foam 17. Do a google search for it. Imo its the same if not better than the 3d repair kits. Self healing and easy to pull. It reminds me of rinehart foam and its way cheaper. I will try and remember to post pics of my targets tomorrow


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Why not just get a kit from from 3 D country and do it right .


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

John has a good idea with the 3d country foam. Here is something I have done that works well. Have a bunch of chunks of the older mckenzie laying there.pour in some 3 country foam and then quickly stuff some good chucks in there and then finish off with 3d country foam. U can do about 4 animals with one kit instead of 1. You just have to have enough on the top layer to get a good bond so it doesn't pull loose.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

John-in-VA said:


> Why not just get a kit from from 3 D country and do it right .


goal is to convert it to a core.....easier replacements in the future and factory kills to shoot at


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Try a product called flex foam 17. Do a google search for it. Imo its the same if not better than the 3d repair kits. Self healing and easy to pull. It reminds me of rinehart foam and its way cheaper. I will try and remember to post pics of my targets tomorrow


Interested in pics and details.
see they have a trial size for $30....is that enough for a normal repair?


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I repaired 3 targets using saran wrap around the target ... I poke a hole in it and used small gap expanding foam.. removed the saran wrap then sanded and painted... they look good ... not perfect as I am no artist, but they are holding up well. The Idea was from field and stream, if I remember rightly. After a months shooting they are holding up quite well.. Yes not as long lasting as the flex foam or repair kit foams but only 5 dollars per target it worked ... for now !!


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

GWFH said:


> Interested in pics and details.
> see they have a trial size for $30....is that enough for a normal repair?


Yes, the trial size kit will do a deer sized target.


----------



## bucksnbass23 (May 28, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2049553

This guy did it and it looked looks like it turned out pretty good. I was thinking about replacing some of the targets at the Avon club that way.


----------

